# quale profilo python? [RISOLTO]

## falko

Buon giorno,

scusate la banalità della mia domanda....

Dando un: eselect python list

ottengo:

```

[I] root@falko /h/marco# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.7

  [2]   python3.6

  [3]   python3.8 (fallback)

  [4]   python2.7 (fallback)

```

Mi sembrerebbe che non vi è selezionato nessuna versione di python.

Viene presa di default la più aggiornata? 

Devo forzare la selezione della 3.7 o posso lasciare così?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Viene utilizzata la prima della lista, infatti se selezioni un'altra versione te la ritroverai nella posizione 1

```
$ eselect python list      

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.7

  [2]   python2.7

  [3]   python3.8 (fallback)

$ eselect python set 2

$ eselect python list      

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.8 (fallback)

```

----------

## falko

Quindi in generale conviene selezionarne una specifica?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *falko wrote:*   

> Quindi in generale conviene selezionarne una specifica?

 

La lista fa riferimento solo al fatto di sapere quale versione lanci quando dai il comando python, infatto per tutti i programmi che installi fatti in python ci pensera dev-lang/python-exec a lancirti la versione corretta per quel programma.

Mi spiego meglio in tutti i programmi (o librerie) python che installi puoi installarli con diversi PYTHON_TRAGETS (python2_7, python3_7,...), se per esempio uno di questi ha il supporto solo a python3 e tu con eselect hai selezionato python2 il programma partira' ugualmente visto che python-exec lanciera' il programma con python3.

----------

## falko

Ok era perchè avevo forzato l'utilizzo di una versione di python come target per riuscire ad aggiornare un pacchetto. 

Poi avevo lasciato l'impostazione globale.

/etc/portage/package.use

```
   

    */* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_6 python3_7

    */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6

```

Adesso l'ho rimosso ho rimossa e aggiornato il sistema senza problemi.

Grazie @fedeliallalinea per le risposte

----------

